# Boston University  / The University of Boston



## madrid

Hola a todos.
A ver si me podeis ayudar.
Cuando hablamos de una universidad cual es la diferencia para usar:
University of Boston; the university of Boston
o
Boston University
Es que lo he vista miles de veces escrito de ambas formas pero no se exactamente cuando se usa de una forma o de otra.
Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## cuchuflete

madrid said:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> A ver si me podeis ayudar.
> Cuando hablamos de una universidad cual es la diferencia para usar:
> University of Boston; the university of Boston
> o
> Boston University
> Es que lo he vista miles de veces escrito de ambas formas pero no se exactamente cuando se usa de una forma o de otra.
> Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.



Hola Madrid,
Bienvenid@ a los foros.

Si te refieres a los nombres de las universidades en EEUU es muy sencillo.
Usa el nombre de la misma universidad.

Ejemplos: University of Pennsylvania [Filadelfia,PA]  Se abrevia a veces y dicen 'Penn" 
Pennsylvania State University [State College, PA] Se puede decir también 'Penn State'

Boston University es "Boston University"  o BU
New York University, lo mismo, of NYU

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## madrid

No, me refiero al orden de la construccion, lo de boston es para el ejemplo.

Lo he visto escrito de las dos formas es decir primero el nombre de la ciudad "Boston Universtiy" o el nombre al final "University of Boston" o "The University of Boston", lo que me gustaria saber si el poner el nombre de la ciudad delante o al final es conforme a alguna regla, se utiliza de una forma u otra dependiendo lo que se quiera decir, me he fijado algunas veces que ponen por ejemplo "Oxford University Press" y no se si se pone asi cuando va seguido de algo referido a la universidad, o "The University of Oxford" cuando se refiere a la universidad de la ciudad, no se si me explico bien.

si quiero poner que he estudiado en la universidad de salamanca como seria mas correcto ponerlo: ".... in Salamanca university" o " ..... in Salamanca University" o son correctas las dos formas.

he hechado un vistazo a la pagina oficial de la universidad de Oxford y cuando se refieren a ella lo hacen de las dos formas.

Espero que me podais sacar de la duda.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## madrid

Hola de nuevo, leyendo el post anterior me he dado cuenta que he cometido un error al escribirlo, queria decir que como es la expresion mas correcta de decir por ejemplo:

Estudio en la universidad de salamanca:
"I study in Salamanca University"
o
"I study in University of Salamanca"

Ya que lo he visto escrito de ambas formas, cual es mas correcta? cuando se utiliza la construccion con el nombre de la ciudad de la universidad delante y cuando se pone of?

espero que la pregunta quede asi mas clara.

Un saludo y espero vuestra ayuda. Muchas gracias.


----------



## mjscott

madrid-

¡Bienvenidos al foro!

Nacido en California, uno de los estados con muchas universidades, he visto que no hay regla que vosotros podaís ayudar. Algunas universidades, como UCLA (The Univeristy of California, Los Angeles) es conocido como es. Otra universidad, se llama Stanislaus State (en la ciudad de Turlock) tiene el nombre oficial de California State University, Stanislaus—que ¡ni siquiera dice nada de dónde está la universidad en el nombre! Otra universidad, Chico State, es como de Stanislaus—pero por lo menos la universidad está en la ciudad de Chico. El nombre oficial es California State University, Chico. Otra universidad, muy cerca de UCLA es California State University, Domínguez Hills—es el nombre oficial y la llamamos lo mismo.

Si alguien más tiene una regla, favor de decirlo, pero pienso que hay que aprender cómo están llamados, porque he visto que tras otros estados es lo mismo. De Boston University, eso es cómo lo he leído, pero también hay una University of Massachusettes, Boston (distinta escuela). 

En ver la internet, la mayoría del tiempo, si es una escuela privada, tiene el nombre de la escuela, y después la palabra Universidad (se usa la letra mayúscula para Universidad). Si son soportados más con fondos del estado, comienza con Universidad de (Estado), Nombre—o (Nombre del estado) Estado (también se usa la mayúscula para la palabra Estado) Universidad, (Nombre de la escuela). Sus nombres conocidos pueden ser diferentes que los nombres oficiales.

Nombre Oficial Nombre Conocido
University of California, Los Angeles    UCLA
State University, Stanislaus               Stanislaus State
State University, Chico                      Chico State
State University, Dominguez Hills       State University, Dominguez Hills
University of (Estado), (Nombre)
State University, (Nombre)


----------



## sergio11

madrid said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, leyendo el post anterior me he dado cuenta que he cometido un error al escribirlo, queria decir que como es la expresion mas correcta de decir por ejemplo:
> 
> Estudio en la universidad de salamanca:
> "I study in Salamanca University"
> o
> "I study in University of Salamanca"
> 
> Ya que lo he visto escrito de ambas formas, cual es mas correcta? cuando se utiliza la construccion con el nombre de la ciudad de la universidad delante y cuando se pone of?
> 
> espero que la pregunta quede asi mas clara.
> 
> Un saludo y espero vuestra ayuda. Muchas gracias.


 
En tu caso se diría "I study *at the* University of Salamanca."

Vamos a ver si un nativo nos corrige.


----------



## madrid

Gracias por las respuestas.

Entiendo entonces que la unica regla para poner la palabra University delante o detras del nombre de la ciudad en la que se encuentra es si es privada o los fondos son de la ciudad.
Lo digo porque como comentaba en uno de los ejemplos en la pagina oficial de la University of Oxford, viene asi en cabecera, y en su escudo; en algun articulo tambien la refieren como Oxford University, de aqui mis dudas.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## madrid

Un ejemplo sacado de la pagina que menciono anteriormente:

Welcometo the *University of Oxford*. Oxford is the oldest university in the English-speaking world and lays claim to nine centuries of continuous existence. As an internationally renowned centre for teaching and research, Oxford attracts students and scholars from across the globe, with almost a quarter of our students from overseas. More than 130 nationalities are represented among a student population of over 16,000. 

Oxford is a collegiate university, with 39 self-governing colleges related to the University in a type of federal system. There are also seven Permanent Private Halls, founded by different Christian denominations. Thirty colleges and all halls admit students for both undergraduate and graduate degrees. Seven other colleges are for graduates only; one has Fellows only, and one specializes in part-time and continuing education. 

*Oxford University* is a member of the Rusell Group of 19 research-intensive universities.

A esto me refiero.
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

In other words, university names: with or without "of"? Does it make a difference?


----------



## supercrom

sergio11 said:
			
		

> En tu caso se diría "I study *at the* University of Salamanca."
> 
> Vamos a ver si un nativo nos corrige.


 I think it is better without the article:
I study at UNMSM.

*CROM*


----------



## sergio11

madrid said:
			
		

> ...Entiendo entonces que la unica regla para poner la palabra University delante o detras del nombre de la ciudad en la que se encuentra es si es privada o los fondos son de la ciudad....


 
En realidad, la única regla en el caso de una universidad que tiene un nombre en inglés, es llamarla con el nombre oficial con el que está llamada en sus documentos originales de incorporación. 

En el caso de una universidad con nombre en otro idioma que haya que traducir al inglés, se debe traducir también literalmente.  Si la universidad se llama "Salamanca" como se podría llamar "Alfonso X", "Cervantes", "Heredia", o "González," lo traduces "Salamanca University".  Si se llama "Universidad de Salamanca" con un nombre descriptivo de locación, lo traduces "University of Salamanca".  Estas instituciones tienen todas nombres oficiales y eso es lo que hay que traducir.  No creo que interese quién paga los fondos.  Incluso en algunos casos se podría decir el nombre sin traducirlo. 

La traducción de un nombre de ésos al inglés es más facil que la traducción del inglés al español, porque a veces no es fácil distinguir si el nombre es un nombre descriptivo o un nombre propio gentilicio.   Por ejemplo, en el caso de Boston University es fácil prque se puede traducir Universidad de Boston;  pero en el caso de Washington University no, porque existe una Washington University en St. Louis, Missouri, una George Washington University en Washington, D. C. y una University of Washington en Seattle, Washington.  Entonces la Washington University y la George Washington University no se pueden traducir: hay que llamarlas por sus nombres originales en inglés, y la University of Washington se puede traducir Universidad de Washington. 

En tu ejemplo, porqué lo llaman University of Oxford en un lugar y Oxford University en otro, no tengo idea.  Si te fijas en la página de Web de la universidad, vas a ver que el nombre en el escudo oficial es University of Oxford. Por ende, me imagino que Oxford University debe ser una forma más fácil de decirlo, ahorrando una preposición. 

Perdóname si te lo hice más complicado, pero no creo que haya una regla fácil para esto.  

_*Caveat emptor: No soy nativo del idioma inglés. Tomar con pinzas.*_


----------



## duder

En mi opinion:

Si quieres traducir el nombre de, por ejemplo, la universidad de Salamanca de español a inglés queda mejor "The University of Salamanca" y no "Salamanca University" (es, pues, la traducción más literal). La diferencia no es tan importante, pero si estás buscando una regla  yo diría que por lo general es así: que "The University of XXXX" normalmente se emplea cuando el nombre tiene que ver con el lugar geográfico, por ejemplo:

The University of Wisconsin
The University of Texas
The University of Chicago

Acá en los EE UU tales nombres muchas veces significan que la universidad es pública, o sea que el gobierno le proporciona ciertos fondos a la universidad, pero no es siempre así, por ejemplo The University of Chicago y The University of Pennsylvania son *privadas* y rompen la "regla". Sin embargo, fíjate que se dice Boston University (según los letreros que veo) en vez de The University of Boston. De ahí, creo, viene la confusión. La realidad es que hay un montón de excepciones y nombres "hechos" que muchas universidades llevan y no puedo explicarlo todo.

Cuando digo "hechos" quiero decir lo siguiente: que casi siempre se dice The University of [tal estado] *pero* [tal estado] State University (para aclarar: me estoy refiriendo a universidades distintas). En cambio, tanto The University of [tal ciudad] como [tal ciudad] University existe(n?), y el nombre más apropiado depende de lo que dice la fuente oficial.

Las demás universidades que no tienen nombres "geográficos" suelen ser llamadas "XXXX University".

Harvard University  The University of Harvard  
Stanford University  The University of Stanford  
Carnegie-Mellon University  The University of Carnegie-Mellon  

*pero* otra vez hay excepciones.

The University of Notre Dame
etc.

En fin, lo más importante sería utilizar el nombre que se encuentra en el letrero o cualquier lugar prominente (la entrada del sitio web, etc) y esto va a depender de la universidad misma y no de ninguna regla. Entiendo lo que dices acerca de Oxford pero a mi me parece (por las razones que acabo de mencionar) que se debe llamarla (The) University of Oxford.

Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## cristóbal

La regla más fácil, como ya se ha dicho anteriormente es llamarla tal como se llama a sí misma la universidad en cuestión (si es una universidad de habla inglesa).

Si es extranjera, a mi me parece que queda mejor si dices "The University of..." siempre.  Decir "Salamanca University" suena feo... no sé por qué exactamente.


----------



## sergio11

cristóbal said:
			
		

> La regla más fácil, como ya se ha dicho anteriormente es llamarla tal como se llama a sí misma la universidad en cuestión (si es una universidad de habla inglesa).
> 
> Si es extranjera, a mi me parece que queda mejor si dices "The University of..." siempre. Decir "Salamanca University" suena feo... no sé por qué exactamente.


 
Por supuesto, estoy de acuerdo con que "Salamanca University" suena feo, pero eso no fue mi traducción de "Universidad de Salamanca". La traducción de "Universidad de Salamanca" es "University *of* Salamanca". Quizá no fue claro, pero lo que yo dije fue que Salamanca University sería la traducción solamente si el nombre de la universidad fuera "Salamanca", es decir, Universidad Salamanca, y *no* Universidad *de* Salamanca. Es como si dijéramos Universidad Reina Isabel, o Universidad Cervantes. Por ejemplo, si alguien abriera una universidad en Barcelona y quisiera llamarla Salamanca, no sería la "Universidad *de* Salamanca" sino la "Universidad Salamanca"; no podría ser la Universidad *de* Salamanca porque no está en Salamanca ni pertenece a ella; o si uno quisiera abrir una universidad en Salamanca y llamarla Madrid, sería la "Universidad Madrid" y *no* la "Universidad *de* Madrid". Ya sé que es muy rebuscado, pero quise darle a nuestro amigo un cuadro de las posibilidades hipotéticas también.


----------



## cristóbal

Sí, sí, y yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo... Me tendrás que perdonar porque sólo es que no quería leer todos los posts--soy bastante vago a veces.  Creo que tú explicación está perfecto. 




			
				sergio11 said:
			
		

> Por supuesto, estoy de acuerdo con que "Salamanca University" suena feo, pero eso no fue mi traducción de "Universidad de Salamanca". La traducción de "Universidad de Salamanca" es "University *of* Salamanca". Quizá no fue claro, pero lo que yo dije fue que Salamanca University sería la traducción solamente si el nombre de la universidad fuera "Salamanca", es decir, Universidad Salamanca, y *no* Universidad *de* Salamanca. Es como si dijéramos Universidad Reina Isabel, o Universidad Cervantes. Por ejemplo, si alguien abriera una universidad en Barcelona y quisiera llamarla Salamanca, no sería la "Universidad *de* Salamanca" sino la "Universidad Salamanca"; no podría ser la Universidad *de* Salamanca porque no está en Salamanca ni pertenece a ella; o si uno quisiera abrir una universidad en Salamanca y llamarla Madrid, sería la "Universidad Madrid" y *no* la "Universidad *de* Madrid". Ya sé que es muy rebuscado, pero quise darle a nuestro amigo un cuadro de las posibilidades hipotéticas también.


----------



## madrid

Muchas gracias a todos, algo me he aclarado, aunque sin embargo sigo sin entender porque en la pagina oficial de la University of Oxford algunas veces lo ponen asi y otras Oxford University, como digo vuestras respuestas me han aclarado un poco las ideas pero sigo teniendo esta duda, si alguien puede profundizar un poco mas en el tema se lo agradeceria.

Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## cristóbal

madrid said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos, algo me he aclarado, aunque sin embargo sigo sin entender porque en la pagina oficial de la University of Oxford algunas veces lo ponen asi y otras Oxford University, como digo vuestras respuestas me han aclarado un poco las ideas pero sigo teniendo esta duda, si alguien puede profundizar un poco mas en el tema se lo agradeceria.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> Un saludo.



Madrid, (por cierto vivo "dentro de" ti... ¡Qué raro! ¿No?) para tener una respuesta adecuada a tu pregunta sobre Oxford, tendrías que preguntarselo a ellos mismos porque no tenemos la más mínima idea de por qué lo hacen así.  Puede ser cualquiera de un centenar de razones.


----------



## Narda

I believe the proper name for BU is Boston University.  The university of Boston, could also mean any of the Boston universities, and there are many.  BU is BU.


----------



## Edwin

cromteaches said:
			
		

> I think it is better without the article:
> I study at UNMSM.
> 
> *CROM*



Depende.  Por ejemplo.

USF = University of South Florida

A. Where do you study?

B. *I study at USF*  or  *I study at the University of South Florida.*

No suena bien decir *I study at University of South Florida*  

Tampoco suena bien decir *I study at the USF*.  

Se puede ver una lista de las universidades organizadas por los estados donde quedan en este sítio .  Haz click en un estado para ver los universidades en ese estado.

Repitiendo un poco lo que ya ha dicho *duder*:

En Florida, mi estado, tenemous estas universidades

University of Florida (UF)
Florida State University (FSU)

entre muchas otras universidades. (Estas dos universidades  tienen una gran rivalidad especialmente en deportes.)  La orden de las palabras es importante en ambos nombres.  Es parecido en casi todos estados: Michigan State University, University of Michigan,  Ohio State University, University of Ohio, University of Iowa, Iowa State University, Oklahoma State University, University of Oklahoma, etc...

Otra cosa:

Decimos:  I study at Florda State University or at FSU. 
Pero:  I study at the University of Florida or at USF.


----------



## supercrom

Edwin said:
			
		

> Depende. Por ejemplo.
> 
> USF = University of South Florida
> 
> A. Where do you study?
> 
> B. *I study at USF* or *I study at the University of South Florida.*
> 
> No suena bien decir *I study at University of South Florida*
> 
> Tampoco suena bien decir *I study at the USF*.
> 
> Otra cosa:
> 
> Decimos: I study at Florida State University or at FSU.
> Pero: I study at the University of Florida or at USF.


 Thanks a lot.
So, I suppose I can say:

I study at UNMSM. (Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos)
I study at the University of San Marcos.
I study at San Marcos University.

I study at UL. (Universidad de Lima, Lima is a place, of course)
I study at the University of Lima.
I study at Lima University. 

Thanks for your corrections, Edwin

*CROM*


----------



## Edwin

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot.
> So, I suppose I can say:
> 
> I study at UNMSM. (Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos)
> I study at the University of San Marcos.
> I study at San Marcos University.
> 
> I study at UL. (Universidad de Lima, Lima is a place, of course)
> I study at the University of Lima.
> I study at Lima University.
> 
> Thanks for your corrections, Edwin
> 
> *CROM*



Hola Crom:

*I study at Lima University*  está bien.

Me parece solament cuando el nombre empieza con ''University'' que es necesario poner el ''the''.


----------



## asm

Salvando el punto de que este hilo es un poco viejo y quizas ya no se gane nada, y mencionando que no soy experto en el tema, puedo comentar lo siguiente:

En los EUA el nombre de la universidad lo da la propia institucion, si primero es university  of y despues el nombre, o si primero va el nombre y luego university es cuestion de estilos.

Yo estudio en la WKU (WEstern Kentucky Univesrity) y en la U of L (University of Louisville) ambas univerisdades publicas. NO HAY REGLA.

Si traduces del espaNol al ingles yo me iria con el formato de la universidad. SI estas hablando de la Universidad de Salamanca, diria University of Salamanca, porque tiene un sentido mas directo en la traduccion. Sin embargo si fuera a decir la Universidad Iberoamericana, diria Iberoamerican Univeristy. En el nombre original no se da la idea de ser la universidad de iberoamerica, sino la universidad iberoamericana.
La Universidad de las Americas, diria University of the Americas, y para le Universidad Complutense, diria Computense  University (desconozco si Computense puede ser "traducido")

Para mi esto es lo que hace sentido.

Saludos

ASM




			
				madrid said:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> A ver si me podeis ayudar.
> Cuando hablamos de una universidad cual es la diferencia para usar:
> University of Boston; the university of Boston
> o
> Boston University
> Es que lo he vista miles de veces escrito de ambas formas pero no se exactamente cuando se usa de una forma o de otra.
> Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo.


----------



## mjscott

Encontrar el nombre oficial, y después tradúzcalo, es la mejor sugerencia.

EMOH


----------



## supercrom

asm said:
			
		

> Para m*í* esto es lo que *hace sentido*.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ASM


 
"Hace sentido", are you translating English into Spanish word by word?
"it makes sense" should be translated as "tiene sentido".

Sorry for the correction.

*CROM*


----------



## asm

Este mensaje lo escribI totalmente en espaNol (menos los nombres universitarios), el "hace sentido" lo tengo metido hasta los tuEtanos y no fue una traducciOn. Creo que es una de las expresiones que se usan de forma casi idEntica entre los dos idiomas.
Sobre los acentos, mil disculpas, pero en esta  "lap top" no he podido encontrarlos, y me he convertido en un "lousy person" en este sentido. 

ASM


----------



## Edwin

cromteaches said:
			
		

> "Hace sentido", are you translating English into Spanish word by word?
> "it makes sense" should be translated as "tiene sentido".



Según Google se usa "hace sentido" pero es menos común:

Resultados aproximadamente 3,510 de  "hace sentido".
Resultados aproximadamente 418,000 de  "tiene sentido".


----------



## cristóbal

O, Gran Google, tú que haces que existan todas las palabras, enséñanos a fiarnos de las fuentes más confiables, porque tú solo sabes hablar bien y correcto, nos has dado la lengua, la palabra, y toda nuestra comunicación.  Sin ti, no hablamos, sin ti no comunicamos.  O, endereza nuestros caminos para que no andemos perdidos por este mundo lleno de malas traducciones... Muéstranos el camino hacia la traducción correcta.


----------



## Edwin

cristóbal said:
			
		

> O, Gran Google, tú que haces que existan todas las palabras, enséñanos a fiarnos de las fuentes más confiables, porque tú solo sabes hablar bien y correcto, nos has dado la lengua, la palabra, y toda nuestra comunicación.  Sin ti, no hablamos, sin ti no comunicamos.  O, endereza nuestros caminos para que no andemos perdidos por este mundo lleno de malas traducciones... Muéstranos el camino hacia la traducción correcta.



Pero, Cristóbal, es que Google solamente es un intermediario al mas grande base de datos en el mundo, es decir, el trinidad de double ves. Vale la pena hacerlo caso.  A pesar de que tenga muchos errores, algunos creen que se puede extraerlo información útil.  Por ejemplo, mira: Automatic Meaning Discovery Using Google


----------



## cristóbal

Edwin said:
			
		

> Pero, Cristóbal, es que Google solamente es un intermediario al mas grande base de datos en el mundo, es decir, el trinidad de double ves. Vale la pena hacerlo caso.  A pesar de que tenga muchos errores, algunos creen que se puede extraerlo información útil.  Por ejemplo, mira: Automatic Meaning Discovery Using Google



Pues, bien, Edwin... lo decía en broma (a medias)... o sea, yo utilizo Google a menudo para asegurarme de los usos de las palabras (tanto en español como inglés) pero a veces tenemos que detenernos y mirar bien lo que hacemos.  Yo no creo que "hace sentido" sea correcto a pesar de su uso por 3000 pobres almas en internet.  
A ver, si sacáramos unas cosas espeluznantes del inglés malo, saldrían en el gran Google?  Yo creo que sí.

Por ejemplo, si yo busco "better then that" me da más de treinta mil resultados... sin embargo, debe ser "than" y nunca, digo NUNCA, será correcto "then" en este ejemplo.

Tampoco me fío de las estadísticas.


----------



## asm

Cristobal:

?Podrias explicarme el porque "hacer sentido" es incorrecto? 
No hablo en representacion de las 3000 pobres almas en internet, sino solamente por la mIa. ?Se puede tener sentido, pero no se puede hacer? Entonces de dOnde sale?

La verdad es que no "me hace sentido" =)

ASM


----------



## cristóbal

asm said:
			
		

> Cristobal:
> 
> ?Podrias explicarme el porque "hacer sentido" es incorrecto?
> No hablo en representacion de las 3000 pobres almas en internet, sino solamente por la mIa. ?Se puede tener sentido, pero no se puede hacer? Entonces de dOnde sale?
> 
> La verdad es que no "me hace sentido" =)
> 
> ASM



Ya veo que me he metido en un lío...
Supongo que no es "incorrecto" pero que yo sepa, y por lo que me han enseñado no es la manera de decirlo.  Si tu me dices "it doesn't have sense" te voy a corregir.  Igualmente, espero que me corrijas si yo te digo "no hace sentido".... Es así de sencillo.


----------



## sergio11

En el banco de datos de la RAE, *tiene sentido* está 998 veces en 793 documentos, y *tener sentido* está 139 veces en 129 documentos.  *Hace sentido* está 10 veces en 9 documentos, y *hacer sentido* está 3 veces en 3 documentos.

Esto significa que algunos lo usan, probablemente infiltrado del inglés, pero no podemos estar seguros.  Siempre existe la posibilidad de que alguien lo haya dicho espontáneamente, sin traducirlo del inglés, pero que es raro, es raro. 

La gente del siguiente Website piensa que es un anglicismo:
http://lists.albura.net/efe.es/apuntes-kpn/1997-10/1466.html

Lo que me extraña es que ustedes hayan encontrado 3000 casos en el Google, porque yo encontré solamente unos pocos, algo así como cuatro o cinco.   Sí, Google da miles o millones de "hits", pero esos no son todos de la expresión "hace sentido", sino de casos en los que la palabra "hace" está en alguna parte del texto y la palabra "sentido" en otra, no necesariamente juntas y ni siquiera relacionadas de alguna manera. 

Yo no sé si puedo decir que está mal, pero tampoco podría decir con certeza que esté bien.


----------



## Edwin

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Lo que me extraña es que ustedes hayan encontrado 3000 casos en el Google, porque yo encontré solamente unos pocos, algo así como cuatro o cinco.   Sí, Google da miles o millones de "hits", pero esos no son todos de la expresión "hace sentido", sino de casos en los que la palabra "hace" está en alguna parte del texto y la palabra "sentido" en otra, no necesariamente juntas y ni siquiera relacionadas de alguna manera.



Sergio, no sé que hicieste pero Google me dío lo siguiente *con la frase exacta*y sólo páginas en español): (Si das unos clicks puedes ver las respuestas fácilmente)

"hace sentido"  aproximadamente 3,470 páginas

"hacer sentido" aproximadamente 697 páginas  

"hacía sentido" aproximadamente 181 páginas

"hizo sentido" aproximadamente 115 páginas 

"hiciera sentido" aproximadamente 22 páginas

Para buscar "con la frase exacta" se tiene que poner la frase entre comillas o usar Búsqueda avanzada


----------



## supercrom

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Ya veo que me he metido en un lío...
> Supongo que no es "incorrecto" pero que yo sepa, y por lo que me han enseñado no es la manera de decirlo. Si tu me dices "it doesn't have sense" te voy a corregir. Igualmente, espero que me corrijas si yo te digo "no hace sentido".... Es así de sencillo.


 I really agree with you, Cristóbal
It's like translating "te llamaré atrás" and "Fui/era nacido" for "I'll call you back", "I was born" instead of "Te llamaré luego/después" and "Nací".
Some people say in Spanish "links" instead of "vínculos, enlaces".

*CROM*


----------



## cristóbal

cromteaches said:
			
		

> I really agree with you, Cristóbal
> It's like translating "te llamo atrás" and "Fui/era nacido" for "I'll call you back", "I was born" instead of "Te llamo luego/después" and "Nací".
> Some people say in Spanish "links" instead of "vínculos, enlaces".
> 
> *CROM*



Thanks, Crom... when they stone us, I will be sure to stand next to you. 
Anyway, my only argument is that if someone said "it doesn't have sense" to me, I would correct them, so I don't see any reason why we should let an obvious anglicism slip by into Spanish... every language should be allowed its own pecularities.  
'And if some told me "I borned"... I would correct them...  es así de sencillo (this is my new spanish phrase for the weekend, I learned it from "Los lunes al sol" very good movie  ).


----------



## sergio11

Edwin said:
			
		

> Sergio, no sé que hicieste...
> ...Para buscar "con la frase exacta" se tiene que poner la frase entre comillas o usar Búsqueda avanzada


 
Lo que hice mal: no lo había puesto entre comillas.  No sabía que había que hacer eso.  Gracias por enseñarme.  Ahora sí veo los miles de "hits" que encontraste en tu búsqueda.


----------



## Edwin

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Thanks, Crom... when they stone us, I will be sure to stand next to you.
> Anyway, my only argument is that if someone said "it doesn't have sense" to me, I would correct them, so I don't see any reason why we should let an obvious anglicism slip by into Spanish... every language should be allowed its own pecularities.
> 'And if some told me "I borned"... I would correct them...  es así de sencillo (this is my new spanish phrase for the weekend, I learned it from "Los lunes al sol" very good movie  ).


 
Mas discusión por medio de Google. 

"it doesn't have sense'' Resultados aproximadamente 110 

"I borned" Resultados aproximadamente 1,770

Pero parece que todos fue escritos por personas de no habla inglésa.  

Por otro lado, los ejemplos de ''hace sentido'' me imagino fueron escritos por personas de habla castellana.

Estoy de acuerdo que eso no prueba nada.  Sin embargo creo que es peligroso decir que una expresión de otra persona es incorrecta.  Ya hemos visto una pelea sobre español "deforme" empezó en tu hilo por, durante


----------



## asm

No quiero "apedrear" a nadie, pero todavia no veo la razon de porque estoy equivocado con la frase "hacer sentido". Los argumentos que me dan no se sustentan (y quizas tengan ustedes la razon de que es un error). ?Hay alguna regla para el uso de estas expresiones?  Como puedo saber que esta expresion es correcta y esta otra no? 

Gracias

ASM




			
				asm said:
			
		

> Cristobal:
> 
> ?Podrias explicarme el porque "hacer sentido" es incorrecto?
> No hablo en representacion de las 3000 pobres almas en internet, sino solamente por la mIa. ?Se puede tener sentido, pero no se puede hacer? Entonces de dOnde sale?
> 
> La verdad es que no "me hace sentido" =)
> 
> ASM


----------



## funnydeal

asm said:
			
		

> No quiero "apedrear" a nadie, pero todavia no veo la razon de porque estoy equivocado con la frase "hacer sentido". Los argumentos que me dan no se sustentan (y quizas tengan ustedes la razon de que es un error). ?Hay alguna regla para el uso de estas expresiones?  Como puedo saber que esta expresion es correcta y esta otra no?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ASM



*sentido*

.........


8. m. Significación cabal de una proposición o cláusula. 
_Esta proposición *no tiene * sentido._

.........

Diccionario de la RAE
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------

